# VMR|Wheels - A REAL Black Friday x Cyber Monday Sales Event. OUR BIGGEST SALE EVER.



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*THANK YOU!*​*

Thanks to everyone that participated in our Black Friday x Cyber Monday 2016 event, this year was big! We had the pleasure of speaking with owners of some exceptional cars and enjoyed discussing build plans, from mild to wild. We're looking forward to seeing installed photos! If you would like to submit pictures of your ride or have any questions at all, please reach out to us.*

*CONTACT US*
Phone: 714-442-7916
Email: [email protected]


----------

